# Questton To all AT members



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

Today we went to a local 3d shoot, we went in and signed up and paid to shoot, then the group went out to the practice bags to shoot a couple arrows before we went out on the course. One of the guys in my group pull his bow back and the limb cracked on his bow. So we told him to go back inside to see if the club would give him is money back since he was not going to be able to shoot today. So he went inside and told them what had happened and they just laught at him and told no, once you pay and sign up there is no refund. I think that this is a load of crap and I will never go back to that club ever agine. I was wondering what the AT members thought of this. please let me know what you think.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Where was this at?


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really do not want to slam the club by posting there name. But we are never going to go back to that club becasue of this and i really like shooting there.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

The guys around here would have refunded. Personally I would told them not to spend it all in one place because you have just lost $10x6months (or however many months they have a shoot) x years and years. Plus everybody else's money that doesn't come to your shoot after I tell them how big of baby's you are.

Would it have been possible for him to shoot one of you guy's bows? 

Orrrrr.... You could all get 80lb omens with some aluminum 27's...


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

he tried to shoot my bow since we both shoot fingers but my setup did not work for him and his draw length is 1.5 inches longer than mine.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Was at a shoot this weekend where the people running it refunded some peoples money


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Man that's a load of sh.. not only would we have given his money back but try to find him a bow to shoot hate for someone to have that happen to them


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would not have had a problem with the club if his bow would have broke out on the course, but are the practice bags before entering the course I think that it is a bunch of BS


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I would give him his money back. I hate to see someone not have a good time or have problems.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Absolutely ridiculous and certainly worthy of tossing there name on here with a big ole Thanks Guys!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would give his money back if he had shot 5 targets and his bow cracked a limb, I want people to come back and have agood time while you are there


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Thats really sad. Cant imigine what they are thinking.

DB


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I traveled to a shoot one time and the weather was kinda crappy that day. When we got there on the warm up range the sky just unloaded. We hung out inside for an hour and with no letup in sight we decided to go. They wouldnt give us a rain check or our money back they said our only option was to shoot the rain date. Which i couldnt make. Havent been back since. We are lucky to have some quality clubs around that appreciate their shooters.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was not going to give the up the club name but i just called and talked to the K DOGG and he told me that they do not give refunds, He said it is just like they would not give you the money back for your arrows if you loss they out on the course. That is a butch of BS the Club is ASHLAND BOWMEN. If think that this is a butch of BS Please let everyone know and Do Not Go to this Club and Shoot.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

I could understand the club not being responsible for lost arrows. But a busted bow the ouabache archers in Indiana you will get a refund if you cant shoot the course. It only takes one person having a legit complaint about a club and that clubs attendence is going to suffer bad.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Too bad for your budies bow. That can be fixed. Too bad for the clubs reputation. That can not be fixed.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Under them circumstances I definitely think a refund is necessary. 


Hoyt CRX 35


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

deerhunter7273 said:


> I was not going to give the up the club name but i just called and talked to the K DOGG and he told me that they do not give refunds, He said it is just like they would not give you the money back for your arrows if you loss they out on the course. That is a butch of BS the Club is ASHLAND BOWMEN. If think that this is a butch of BS Please let everyone know and Do Not Go to this Club and Shoot.


How is losing arrows while shooting even close to the same as your bow breaking and you cant even shoot the first target???


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I know that every club in my area would have. I've watched it happen. Shame on them for their greed.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a load of crap


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

not refunding the money is bad enough, but to laugh about it compounds the sin. i'd monitor the club's leadership and if the dolts running it get replaced (which they should be) i'd give them a second chance...


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally, I would not of asked for my money back. I would of just considered it a donation to the club. But I guess thats just my easy goin' Aussie nature.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

tell em they lost another 50 a month , got a group of 5 guys and we'll boycott . same situation here , buddy a few years back was 3 targets in and pulled back and ''crack'' . club was more willing to give money back then he was to take it they felt so bad . thats a load of crap . that 10 (or whatever cost is ) gonna cost em alot in the long run .


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I went to a shoot in NE Ohio last year and had shot about 3 target when my elbow started hurting bad enough that I had to stop, on the way out I passed a club member and he ask what happened. I told him I could not finish and he called the entry stand and when I got back they came over to my car and gave me my entry fee back. This was a standup club, I never ask for a refund they just did it.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I was going to say if you were at our club you wouldn't have had to ask for it, if the person running it that day would have heard what happened you would have got the money back and probably 3 guys trying to help you out phoning local shops trying to find new limbs and one jumping on AT trying to find used for you. People go to shoots for three reasons, The People, the targets and the range, in that order. Then to compare it to losing arrows on the range getting reimbursed that just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I know that every club in my area would have. I've watched it happen. Shame on them for their greed.


X2 Every club in Florida would. Shoot most of them if it happend half way though the shoot....They would just charge like 5ish for half round. 

That just a bad club to not give him his money back,,,,especially if didnt even shoot.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I would have refunded him the money at my range.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I would of given his money back.
But on a side note, I have had many shooters register and not want their change back. They say to donate it to the club and keep things going. Lots of very generous shooters in our area.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

We definitely would have given back his entry fee and done all we could to help him out. Maybe the club will change their attitudes on folks. They won't keep up attendance very long acting that way. Hope he gets his rig fixed up. God bless.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

LCA said:


> How is losing arrows while shooting even close to the same as your bow breaking and you cant even shoot the first target???


My thoughts exactly!!!!

The guy didn't shoot one target for crying out loud!! I don't understand how they could justify keeping his money. I am sure the club will not last if they treat people like this.....


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

loomis77 said:


> Personally, I would not of asked for my money back. I would of just considered it a donation to the club. But I guess thats just my easy goin' Aussie nature.


Australia also has one of the best, if not the best, economies in the world right now. The fact is that the guy dind't owe them for anything. Not saying that you are wrong, but I wouldn't expect everyone to just write it off...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Not exactly the wisest decision made by that club! Bad enough to not refund the money, but if they were laughing at the fella in addition to this, then that is even more inexcusable. Sounds as if they lost one holy heck of a lot more money than simply that $10 refund.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

He'd definitely have gotten his money back if it had been at our club... plus there'd have been no telling how many guys scrambling trying to either get his rig fixed, or find him one to shoot!


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Ashland Bowman can kiss my butt!!!!! What a shame it WAS, I repeat WAS a nice place to shoot. 

I personally know the man this happened to. He is the type of guy that if a club needed money for something, he would drop $100 and not worry about it.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Awful. He should have been refunded.


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

field14 said:


> Not exactly the wisest decision made by that club! Bad enough to not refund the money, but if they were laughing at the fella in addition to this, then that is even more inexcusable. Sounds as if they lost one holy heck of a lot more money than simply that $10 refund.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)



Ditto.


----------



## BenjaminT (Apr 1, 2009)

Refund was definitly required there...


----------



## IndianaBrian (Mar 20, 2009)

A refund was definatly in order. It will cost them in the long run.....so stupid move.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Very poor on the club


----------



## K-DOGG (Jul 10, 2003)

Im only going to reply to this one time. I asked for the guys name in another post to offer him to shoot for free at our next shoot. And again.No one was laughing at him when he came back in to ask for his money back.In hind sight,i should have given his money back? But cant understand why it taken him so long to come back in to ask for his money back? The shoot was almost over? I would have taken the bow back in and showed someone the bow and explained what had happened right away. And I did tell the gentleman that i was sorry about his bow,again NO one was laughing!!! We try to make everyone happy,but in some cases its not possible.So send me his name and he will shoot for free at our next shoot,really this is all i can do after the fact. Our club is over 50 years old,and this is the first time anyone has asked for there money back.


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

All the clubs in Southern Indiana would have refunded it


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

What has happened to common sense in this country???? Why would anyone in there right mind even dispute the issue over a few dollars even if your friend had shot a few targets. This is once again just so disgusting of an issue to see happening and even worse in our community. Tell your friend to check them off the list for places to return. I hope he got his bow fixed a cracked limb really stinks. And for Ashland bowman you flat out discuss me.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I wonder if when you paid to shoot a big event like the IBO Triple Crown or an ASA sponsered event if they would have refunded his money? I do know that it dosen't compare apples to appples cause of the cost to pay and that the a local shoot is more of a fun/practice shoot rather than a big compitition. I do bring 2 bows to an IBO event but I do not always on a local 3d course. Now on my own two cents, I think the club should of just given his $10 back or a rain check and avoided all of this stuff over $10.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Saw k-dogg's reply and if that is the case it looks like a big misunderstanding. If he's just telling his side and it happened as the OP said then bash 'em and bash 'em good brother on every blog you can find! There is no room in our sport for folks like that! I wasn't there so i don't know.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

please close thread


----------

